# Tannins In My Pee??



## skramer (Jan 4, 2011)

What happeneds if you don't use the tannins in your skeeter pee recipe? Wanted to start my SP tonight but don't have any Tannins. Should I wait till I get some or it doesn't really matter?


----------



## skramer (Jan 4, 2011)

Would it be okay to start tonight and add the tannins tomorrow?


----------



## rob (Jan 4, 2011)

you will be more than ok to add later, I have made it with and without and can't really tell the diff.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 4, 2011)

You can add tannins at any point. I would just go on the light side - as you can always add more in - it is not as easy to remove them.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 5, 2011)

Tannins do two things in Skeeter Pee. Not only do they enhance the flavor, they help improve the clearing process at the end.


----------



## skramer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Got everything mixed up last night. Going to pick up some tannins today and add them in..


----------



## skramer (Jan 5, 2011)

Do I ever snap the lid on the bucket during fermenation or just cover with towel?


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2011)

skramer said:


> Do I ever snap the lid on the bucket during fermenation or just cover with towel?



Well there are two schools of thought on this. Some of us snap the lid down from the get go and some do not or just cover with a towel until the SG gets to about 1.010 both work it is just what you want. There is lots of dicussion on here about this subject..


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 5, 2011)

I like the towel method. Easy access and free breathing. I go to airlock when I transfer to the carboy.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 5, 2011)

You probably want to leave the lid on loose, or use the towel, for this I'm using the towel, for wine, I leave the lid on loose.


----------



## skramer (Jan 6, 2011)

Well pitch my slurry last night. Snapped the lid on tight. Had a little bubbles this morning. But now I loosened the lid.. Hope she takes off.


----------



## Arne (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep it warm and keep it stirred up. It likes oxygen. Arne.


----------



## skramer (Jan 7, 2011)

Well she's going strong.. I'm happy!!


----------



## abefroman (Jan 7, 2011)

skramer said:


> Well she's going strong.. I'm happy!!



Cool!

Hoping mine takes off, I only had very few bubbles if I look very closely, this was after 24 hours, I just whipped some more O2 in.


----------



## skramer (Jan 7, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Cool!
> 
> Hoping mine takes off, I only had very few bubbles if I look very closely, this was after 24 hours, I just whipped some more O2 in.



Going to check the SG and Whip it after work.. First time since it got going. Lid is on loose.


----------



## skramer (Jan 10, 2011)

1.020 sg.. added the rest of the juice, energizer, nutrience. It's fermenting like crazy.. I look and listen to it all the time..


----------

